# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  منتحبنا القومى ( 0 ) منتخب  الكونغو ( 1 )

## ميدو1

*انتهى الشوط الاول بخسارة منتخبنا القومى بهدف للاشئ 
*

----------


## ميدو1

*بعد انطلاقة الشوط الثانى  ماذدا يجرى بعض التعديلات 

دخول بلة جابر وعلاء الدين بابكر  


مهند الطاهر يعادل  النتيجة  فى الدقيقة 71
*

----------


## ميدو1

*النتيجة الحالية لاتعنى  شئ بالنسبة للمنتخب  السودانى  

يجب على لاعبينا  احراز هدف  اخر  لضمان التاهل مع الكونغو 
*

----------


## ميدو1

*ضغط من منتخبنا  الوطنى وهجمات قوية لكن النهاية سيئة 
*

----------


## ميدو1

*مشجع سودانى  يحاول  التحرش بماذدا بين الشوطين حسب معلق قناة مودرن سبورت 
*

----------


## ميدو1

*خمسة دقائق زمن بدل  ضائع للشوط الثانى 
*

----------


## ميدو1

*ضربة جزاء ظالمة لمنتخب  الكونغو 
*

----------


## ميدو1

*الهدف الثانى للكونغو 
*

----------


## ميدو1

*ماذدا  يخرج بشة الذى لم يقدم ما شفع ببقائه منذ بداية المباراة !!!!
*

----------


## ميدو1

*ضربة حرة داخل منطقة الجزاء الكنغزلية لمصلحة منتخبنا فى الدقيقة 96
*

----------


## ميدو1

*نهاية المباراة بخسارة منتخبنا الوطنى بهدفين للاشئ  

لنودع البطولة دون اى رصيد من النقاط 

ودون تعادل او فوز 


*

----------


## الصفوى

*مره اخرى ينهزم منتخب الهليل ويمرمط سمعة
السودان 
نحن ناقصين؟
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*نو عجب نو قول

ستظل دوماً
                        	*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*منتخب التحنيس
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*]
*

----------


## عامر بحيري

* منتخب مازدا لسة عليه 
ولسة دلعو الهلاهيل 
وخافو منهم لما يشطبوكم من الاتحاد الدولي
يا اتحادنا يا واعي 
ويا الما بتزعل اي هلهيل
*

----------


## Gold star

*قالو لي لكن ما عارف دي الحقيقة ول ده مريخابي متعصب دلوني:
ده الكلام القالو لي:

قارورة الكورة تجيه يمررها لاقرب زول (خارجني)
بشة ولا كورة ما لمسها (شغال سكاك يسك الكورة لحد ما تطلع)
مساوي انقذ قون واهداهم ضربة جزاء (رقد لي)
عمر بخيت اي مشاركة ليه فاول (ارفسني)
بكري المدينة زي بشة قاعد ساهي (ارجاني)
علاء الدين تمام
مهند الطاهر مفروض اكون لاعب من بداية المباراة
مصعب عمر نجم المباراة
سفاري ابداع
راجي مظلوم
                        	*

----------

